# Mahle oil filters--anyone have any experience with them?



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello all,

I recently purchased some Mahle OX-188-D filters when ordering next year's oil change stuff.They look great and have a bit of extra filter media on the top of the cartridge.I gave them a shot because my usual go-to filter (Napa Gold 7083 ) has been going up and up in cost in the last few years,currently $19ea. My frustration with the local Napa store has been going up a lot too--they rarely kept 5W40 LiquiMoly in stock...so I ordered oil online.

Anybody had any experience with this brand? 

thanks for any info 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/50174590912/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

They are just fine, used them on occasion in my VWs.

As for your Napa Gold...O'Reilly and RockAuto both stock Wix 57083, which is the exact same as your Napa, because Wix makes them.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Mahle is OEM for VW. You should be fine. Mann and Hengst are good OEM brands too. 

NAPA does not make their parts so why not go to the source as skip one of the middle men?


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

To go just a step further, Mann and Wix are the same company. They produce a number of rebranded filtration lines.


----------



## The Stalker (May 13, 2012)

I use Mahle filters in both my VR6 and 2.5 from first oil change. No issues.


----------



## brodlins (Aug 5, 2020)

Mahle makes some decent filters.


----------



## KL51212 (Aug 29, 2021)

Butcher said:


> Mahle is OEM for VW. You should be fine. Mann and Hengst are good OEM brands too.
> 
> NAPA does not make their parts so why not go to the source as skip one of the middle men?


Mann must also be an OEM for VW, because the air filter and cabin filter I just bought from the dealer say MANN on them. I'd be okay using any of them (including Wix).


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Good stuff, Mahle. I recently installed this canister in my 24v VR6:









Better anti-drain back valve in it.


----------

